# Hello!



## jake34705 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, im new to the site and just got 5 new pigeons.

i have 3 italian owls and 2 Damascene.

i was wondering if you guys had any training tips or special info on either breed.
I was also wondering if you guys could give me some pointers on getting them used to people. i would like to be able to pick them up and stuff *or at least get close enough to check them out*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jake,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk

As far as the breeds go, I'm not sure about their temperemant of your birds, because I have Satinette's, Buda's, and homers. But I do know that taming any pigeon requires them getting used to your presence AND handfeeding them. There is nothing like breaking the ice, then hand feeding them all their meals. they will get tame and know who feeds them. Giving them raw spanish unsalted peanuts (cut in small pieces)as a treat is another way to get them tame. Some love it, others gain a taste for it, and once they do they will be your best buddies.


----------



## jake34705 (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks! i brought a little stool into the loft and sat in the for a while. talked on the phone. and they settled down a little but no feeding out of the hand yet.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jake34705 said:


> thanks! i brought a little stool into the loft and sat in the for a while. talked on the phone. and they settled down a little but no feeding out of the hand yet.


That's one of the best things you can do. Just sit and watch. Don't try to catch them or touch them. Just let them learn that you are not there to hurt them. They'll come around eventually.
Many fanciers make the mistake of only going in the loft to feed, water and catch the birds. They get to the place that when they see their "owner" coming, they know they're going to be harassed. It's just as easy to teach the "good" things as it is the "bad" things........and they never forget either one.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

You are getting excellent advice. If you have a loft, make or purchase a little stool (not a bar stool). Sit there with your bird's, don't make any rash move's.
Peanut's are fine, but I would keep it to a minimum.
There checking you out too! You'll be surprised how comfortable they become with you. Pigeon's are about patience.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Brummie said:


> You are getting excellent advice. If you have a loft, make or purchase a little stool (not a bar stool). Sit there with your bird's, don't make any rash move's.
> Peanut's are fine, but I would keep it to a minimum.
> There checking you out too! You'll be surprised how comfortable they become with you. Pigeon's are about patience.


Did they allot Chicago a seperate time zone? Every time I post the person, above me has said the same thing!
It's either a case of great mind's think alike, or 40 WPM, with one finger does'nt cut it! LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Brummie said:


> Did they allot Chicago a seperate time zone? Every time I post the person, above me has said the same thing!
> It's either a case of great mind's think alike, or 40 WPM, with one finger does'nt cut it! LOL


Probably BOTH!! LOL


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I know the italian owls are pretty easy to tame, but the damascenes tend to be much more skittish and flighty - they may never fully tame down. 

For me, I find the best way to tame my new birds is that I put all new birds through a 45-60 quarantine in my home before they are allowed in the loft. So, no treats required, after 2 months of being without other birds and having to deal me with me handling, petting, and kissing them daily, I have super tame birds. Surprisingly they seem to stay that way even after they go into the loft. I have birds that follow me around, sit on my shoe or head while I try to scrape, or leap onto my shirt for cuddles! I do continue to try and handle and pet each bird in the loft daily also. Some also are so tame they get playtime in the house with me a few times a week (or in the case of my tame feral, every day).

Spend time with them, like others suggest, that seems to be the best way. Pigeons seem to be generally well adjusted birds who take to our presence pretty well.

Good luck!
Best,
Kari Jo


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think George Simon is an expert on Italian owl. Hopefully he will respond here.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I have noticed that tameness varies among pigeons. If you are lucky, you got the genetically tame pigeons. Those are very trusting and you don't need that much efforts. Then there are those flighty birds. Those give you pain.

Here is one of those projects that correlate tameness through genetics albeit with foxes: http://cbsu.tc.cornell.edu/ccgr/behaviour/History.htm

Hand feeding and spending time with them as people have mentioned gets them under control (which people call here tame--which technically may be a wrong term). Now a tame bird is that bird that can come to you without any sort of enticement. Yes, I am being an ass at the moment because from experience even the flightiest bird will come to you if it is starving or for that matter even the "tame" bird that I thought is tame will only become tame when you offer food. Enough psychology for now.


----------



## jake34705 (Apr 28, 2009)

i have noticed that the Damascenes are much more aggressive than the Owls


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Just for the record, when I say tame I actually do mean tame.
It is possible to have tame birds in the loft, and I wanted to point this out because I personally think a pigeon can be as charming a companion as any parrot. In fact, I like Brooklyn (my tame feral) better than any parrot I ever worked with - he is as affectionate as any hand-fed cockatoo!


I don't use food to train or tame my birds, just good old fashioned TLC, love, and snuggling. Brooklyn, my most tame bird, literally follows me around, snuggles under the bed covers with me, showers with me, comes when called, and is by my side whenever possible - following me devotedly throughout the house, yard, and neighborhood without enticement or coaxing. In fact, he is on my head as I write this... 

The rest of my flock range from tame to "docile". None are as tame as Brook, but they will happily hop on a outstretched hand, like being pet, kissed, and will sit quietly in the house on my lap or next to me (or my dogs) on the sofa without being restrained. Some will come to me for attention without any coaxing. Brooklyn and the old frill hen will both fly directly from the loft to inside the house.

My "docile" birds are basically birds that react very calmly to my presence and allow me to gently pick them up and handle them without squirming or fussing. My WOE Tumbler and Buda Hen are docile birds, I can handle them easily but thy will calmly walk out of my way when I am in the loft. However, my Buda babies, black ancient hen, budapest cock (The Horrible Friedman, LOL), and Classic Old Frill are tame and seek my attention of their own accord. It's not hunger - they have food available all day. I really think the isolation during quarantine and daily attention from me really helps them to become "pets" and not just wild loft birds. Just wanted to let people know it is very easy and very possible to have tame pet-quality pigeons. That's what I breed for actually, and I chose breeds with generally docile temperaments so I could produce birds that could be kept in the home as a pet just as easily as they could be put in a loft or shown. 



Best,
Kari Jo


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

kari jo, i agree with you, ANY Pigeon can be tamed, and trained. AND you will not have scared hands, from taming wild caught macaws and Amazons..... Dave


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

jake34705 said:


> Hi, im new to the site and just got 5 new pigeons.
> 
> i have 3 italian owls and 2 Damascene.
> 
> ...


*Hi JAKE, I raise Italian owls a fine bird,you are lucky one of the best Italian Owl breeders lives in FLORDIA, I will send you the info you just might live close to him.I will get back to you when I find his info. * GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Italian Owl Breeder*

*JAKE HERE IS THE NAME OF THE Italian OWL breeder in FLORIDA . Ron Davis, Keystone Heights, his phone#352-473-6859 give him a call. * GEORGE


----------



## jake34705 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. We have been getting getting better and better. What i have been doing is sitting on my stool and either holding the food out *which hasn't worked yet* or i'll put the food right beside me on a little table, no more than 5 inches from me. they have been coming in and landing on it very well and will eat. i move the bowl closer and closer every day, and i almost got one to eat out of my hand! I also have one very young Italian owl that i would like to bring in side as my "little buddy" he/she is very small and the other bite him and kick him off the food a lot so he has had barely anything to eat in 4 days. so im thinking tomorrow i might get him up and start holding him. any good techniques?


----------



## jake34705 (Apr 28, 2009)

oh and thanks George! if he lives near apopka i think thats the guy i bought mine from. him and his son raise all sorts of birds.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*JAKE he lives in KEYSTONE HEIGHTS, I don't think he is the guy that you bought the birds from. *GEORGE


----------



## jake34705 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ahh ok. i'll be sure and give him a call soon.


----------

